# The Man(n) Who Will Beat Anderson Silva.



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Think about it, Brian Stann is a marine, who has seen his fair share of combat. His body punching is sickeningly awesome, and he destroyed Leben worse than Anderson did. Also, he destroyed a better version of Chris Leben.

Stann is way bigger, and has a nice ground game. He wouldn't be intimidated by Silva's antics, and hits way harder than guys like Forrest, Franklin, Belfort and Marquardt.

Stann is the mann to beat Spider.

Discuss.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

If Silva had to lose... then losing to Stann would be perfect.

I dont feel I know the dude at MW long enough to judge.

And, no. The way Silva beat Leben was delicious. Sure, Stann might have dispatched him with little fuss... the way Silva beat him up was golden. I have watched it 100 times and still it makes me giddy.

In fact, its been a few days...


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

too bad GSP will get the victory first.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> too bad GSP will get the victory first.


That train is gonna take a looooooooong time to get where its going, buddy. Enjoy the wait.


----------



## schiops (Jul 12, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> too bad GSP will get the victory first.


If that fight actually does end up happening, which its not looking very likely anymore, the fan in me would be rooting for GSP and wanting him to win, but to be honest, I don't think GSP would be able to pull it off. I see GSP possibly being able to take Silva down, but the size difference and Silva's long limbs would pose a lot of problems for GSP. Back on topic, at this point I think it's too early to tell, but Stann has been looking good. He's probably another 2 or 3 wins away from getting a shot. It would definitely be an interesting fight.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Damone said:


> Think about it, Brian Stann is a marine, who has seen his fair share of combat. His body punching is sickeningly awesome, and he destroyed Leben worse than Anderson did. Also, he destroyed a better version of Chris Leben.
> 
> Stann is way bigger, and has a nice ground game. He wouldn't be intimidated by Silva's antics, and hits way harder than guys like Forrest, Franklin, Belfort and Marquardt.
> 
> ...


Damone,

You used to be the man of this forum 5 years ago. When I first started on here I remember loving to read your posts.

Honestly bro this thread is weak.



Brian Stann?

I love the guy and what he symbolizes, but you think Brian Stann is the man to take out Anderson Silva? 

Your reputation says "You smell like Tuna" and i gotta say that must be what your having cuz your way out to lunch on this one.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

He wasn't very spectacular before the Leben fight though maybe his game is up a notch since he joined Greg Jackson. 

He tooled Leben, like Silva tooled Leben. 

At the same time, 2010 - Leben was coming off a long year of tough brawls - like brain damage brawls.

Has Stann become thaat much better or was Leben just that bad - we'll see. Jorge Santiago got cut the first time for a reason, never has been that good, never will be. 'I'm big in Japan,' doesn't cut it anymore.

A solid win over Belfort, Sonnen, Marquadt?, GSP?, Okami, Palhares, Munoz or Maia would be a big step for Stann.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Stann was knocked out by Steve Cantwell.

Anderson would punch Stann in the face and win.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

The only person beating Anderson Silva is Father Time. Once age catches up to him, he'll lose.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm afraid Andersons movement would be too much for Stann to handle TBH. But we never know, do we. 

Off topic, i think i haven't seen you post here damone. I mean i've seen a lot of your posts but not recently and while i've been a member. Welcome back guess?


----------



## SeanY (Oct 24, 2010)

I can't see how you can say Stann beat Leben in better fashion? It was Andersons debut in the Octagon, and he BATTERED Leben. Anderson has WAY too much tools to overcome Stann. Silva's feeling out of range is 2nd to none, he will just pick his shots with Stann, and not play the slogger games that Leben tried. I am really sure Silva would pick Stann apart.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Briann Stann seems like a great guy and could possibly be a top 5 MW one day...but right now Anderson Silva is miles ahead of him in every single dept. 

If they fought today Andy will finish him.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

A wonderful thread by a brilliant OP. I will enjoy digging it up and throwing it in some faces one day.

Y'all get over cantwell... An early developing Stann *BEAT HIM TWICE.*

And lets not forget he trains wih god now. It's just a matter of time


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

oldfan said:


> A wonderful thread by a brilliant OP. I will enjoy digging it up and throwing it in some faces one day.
> 
> Y'all get over cantwell... An early developing Stann *BEAT HIM TWICE.*
> 
> And lets not forget he trains wih god now. It's just a matter of time


I'm rooting for you man, good sir!
Afterall i made that sig and i want that sig to be a *Champion Sig*.

But at this moment, the guy i see beating Silva - from all the MWs - is this lunatic:










Stann needs 2-3 more fights. But he is getting there! :thumb02:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Ryan1522 said:


> Damone,
> 
> You used to be the man of this forum 5 years ago. When I first started on here I remember loving to read your posts.
> 
> ...


Sadly- this.​


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Damone said:


> Think about it, Brian Stann is a marine, who has seen his fair share of combat. His body punching is sickeningly awesome, and he destroyed Leben worse than Anderson did. Also, he destroyed a better version of Chris Leben.
> 
> Stann is way bigger, and has a nice ground game. He wouldn't be intimidated by Silva's antics, and hits way harder than guys like Forrest, Franklin, Belfort and Marquardt.
> 
> ...


You can't conclude that because of a persons life experience (marine) it makes them an awesome fighter. You can only decide from what they have shown in the sport. The only thing Brian Stann has shown is potential.

Going in the ring against Anderson Silver with nothing to show but potential will get you KTFO.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He would suffer from PTSD for the rest of his life if he fought Anderson Silva.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

OP says; "Stann will beat Anderson Silva because he's a US marine".

Seriously, nothing against Stann, but hes definitely not the Man......to beat Andy.

He would get clowned.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

limba said:


> I'm rooting for you man, good sir!
> Afterall i made that sig and i want that sig to be a *Champion Sig*.
> 
> But at this moment, the guy i see beating Silva - from all the MWs - is this lunatic:
> ...


Of course he needs 2-3 more fights. Silva is a bout to turn 36 by the time Stann earns a shot he'll be 37.....it could happen



Walker said:


> Sadly- this.​


Please read the text in my sig.



Spite said:


> You can't conclude that because of a persons life experience (marine) it makes them an awesome fighter. You can only decide from what they have shown in the sport. The only thing Brian Stann has shown is potential.
> 
> Going in the ring against Anderson Silver with nothing to show but potential will get you KTFO.


Absolutely wrong. Everyone seems to believe the cliche about the sport being 90% half mental yet you would dismiss a real warrior who has shown his mental superiority on the real proving ground.

No, being a combat hero won't give him a better jab or sprawl but, when/if he steps into the octagon with the great Anderson Silva it will *NOT* be the most important or intimidating or difficult thing he's ever done. That's an edge over every other fighter in the UFC and it's real.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Anderson Silver can't be beaten, guys.
Maybe only by Cheick Bronzo.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Of course he needs 2-3 more fights. Silva is a bout to turn 36 by the time Stann earns a shot he'll be 37.....it could happen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to respectfully disagree with you there. I'm not doubting the mental toughness of Brian Stann.

I'm doubting his unproven ability against top martial artists. It doesn't matter how mental tough you are (and there are plenty of people out there who are just as mentally tough as a soldier) unless you can back it up with skill.

Now I'm not saying Brian has no skill, but I will say he's a f***ing good few mile away from being on the same level as Silver.

When it comes to mental toughness vs skill and when the skill gap is so big between two fighters, I'll put my money on the skillfull guy, every time.

Also, you say stepping in the ring with Anderson Silver will not be Brain Stanns most difficult thing. True That. But by the same logic I can guarantee you that stepping in the ring with Brian Stann will not be Anderson Silvers most difficult task.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Spite said:


> I'm going to respectfully disagree with you there. I'm not doubting the mental toughness of Brian Stann.
> 
> I'm doubting his unproven ability against top martial artists. It doesn't matter how mental tough you are (and there are plenty of people out there who are just as mentally tough as a soldier) unless you can back it up with skill.
> 
> ...


Not every time. The most skillful fighter does not win every fight. The list of examples is just too long.

I will give you one example of Stanns mental edge

Name one other man in the world that wanderlei Silva has declined to fight.


----------



## SeanY (Oct 24, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Not every time. The most skillful fighter does not win every fight. The list of examples is just too long.
> 
> I will give you one example of Stanns mental edge
> 
> Name one other man in the world that wanderlei Silva has declined to fight.


Wandy declined it not because of Stann's mental edge. It was because he would get boo'd to the max, as Stann is probably one of the top 3 fan favourites atm. Wandy would just be made out to look a villain, while he is actually a legend. Would be a bad fight for anyone with a good fanbase.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

That's actually a legitimate pick man.Stann has some SERIOUS ground and pound and some good take downs. If he can get Silva down he could very well pound his face into rubble. Thr trouble for Stann is getting to fight Silva in the first place. I'm not sure who is going to give him a tough fight at MW, but he's got a long road to get there.


----------



## HD209458B (Mar 19, 2011)

I think GSP has good chance to beat AS by decision.


----------



## daveh98 (May 26, 2007)

The problem with Stann is his style. IF he got the shot and used GnP; maybe. But that is a big maybe. He likes to trade and bang. The guy that hits harder doesn't equal the better striker. A silva is smooth and very deceptive. Ask Vitor how that foot in the face tasted. I agree with a previous poster that Father Time is Silva's defeater. He can't keep aging and rely on those reflexes (ask roy jones jr). Silva's reflexes and long and rangy limbs allow for very hard punching; even at awkward angles. Big and heavy punchers like Stann tend to telegraph more. His punching reminds me a lot like the striking of Belfort. He has too much muscle for a fighter that is quick and loose. His muscles won't serve to his advantage in a standup war with Silva but it would serve for the takedowns and GnP. 

So the "mental edge" would be if he is smart enough to go where silva is weaker...on the ground. Standing I don't see anyone who can trade with Silva; until his reflexes go a bit more. They are already going a bit as evidenced by the shots he took by Sonnen in their fight. 

The new standup king IMO is Bones Jones. Too bad each division is getting separated by Elite+ fighters that just don't have many guys who pose good threats. I still like JDS Vs Cain though. HW still seems to have the most unpredictability in my opinion. But GSP at 170, A silva at 185, JBJ at 205 and Faber are all unbeatable at this point.


----------



## ballers101 (Aug 6, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> That's actually a legitimate pick man.Stann has some SERIOUS ground and pound and some good take downs. If he can get Silva down he could very well pound his face into rubble. Thr trouble for Stann is getting to fight Silva in the first place. I'm not sure who is going to give him a tough fight at MW, but he's got a long road to get there.


Stann isn't a great grappler that you may think he is. He got subbed by Soszyzenki, fairly easy as well. I think just by taking down Silva it won't do a lot, Silva is great off his back. Stann is also not great at takedowns, he is known for being a really tough fighter, but really it's not going to be easy for him to fight with Silva. He decides to stand up with him there's no way he can survive. Whether or not Stann did more damage against Leben doesn't really make a difference. It took Silva less than a minute to KO Leben and really Leben didn't even touch him. Really no fighter has really hurt Silva in the stand-up aspect of the fight, whereas Stann has been tagged by weaker fighters. 

The fact is that Silva has KO some of the best stand-up fighters in the MW Division., I don't see Stann fighting better than a guy like Vitor against Silva.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

ballers101 said:


> Stann isn't a great grappler that you may think he is. He got subbed by Soszyzenki, fairly easy as well. I think just by taking down Silva it won't do a lot, Silva is great off his back. Stann is also not great at takedowns, he is known for being a really tough fighter, but really it's not going to be easy for him to fight with Silva. He decides to stand up with him there's no way he can survive. Whether or not Stann did more damage against Leben doesn't really make a difference. It took Silva less than a minute to KO Leben and really Leben didn't even touch him. Really no fighter has really hurt Silva in the stand-up aspect of the fight, whereas Stann has been tagged by weaker fighters.
> 
> The fact is that Silva has KO some of the best stand-up fighters in the MW Division., I don't see Stann fighting better than a guy like Vitor against Silva.


Kryzstof submits guys with strength, he's way, way stronger than Anderson. Anderson is all about technique and, IMO, Stann will be able to power out of trouble easier than he could with Soz. And I know that Stann's wrestling isn't the best, but I think it's enough to take Anderson down, who's TDD is the big glaring hole in his otherwise perfect game. That being said, there is a very real possibility that Andy would sub him, I'm just saying Stann has good style to match up with him.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

daveh98 said:


> The problem with Stann is his style. IF he got the shot and used GnP; maybe. But that is a big maybe. He likes to trade and bang. The guy that hits harder doesn't equal the better striker. A silva is smooth and very deceptive. Ask Vitor how that foot in the face tasted. I agree with a previous poster that Father Time is Silva's defeater. He can't keep aging and rely on those reflexes (ask roy jones jr). Silva's reflexes and long and rangy limbs allow for very hard punching; even at awkward angles. Big and heavy punchers like Stann tend to telegraph more. His punching reminds me a lot like the striking of Belfort. He has too much muscle for a fighter that is quick and loose. His muscles won't serve to his advantage in a standup war with Silva but it would serve for the takedowns and GnP.
> 
> So the "mental edge" would be if he is smart enough to go where silva is weaker...on the ground. Standing I don't see anyone who can trade with Silva; until his reflexes go a bit more. They are already going a bit as evidenced by the shots he took by Sonnen in their fight.
> 
> The new standup king IMO is Bones Jones. Too bad each division is getting separated by Elite+ fighters that just don't have many guys who pose good threats. I still like JDS Vs Cain though. HW still seems to have the most unpredictability in my opinion. But GSP at 170, A silva at 185, JBJ at 205 and Faber are all unbeatable at this point.


I agree with you except for the Faber part. Do you know that Cruz is in his division? 

I think Stann has a puncher's chance, but I think he would get KOed in the 2-3 round especially if he decides to brawl. If anyone thinks Wanderlei would get booed, just imagine how much Silva would. He's already portrayed as a villain. This fight would sell. That's for sure, but Stann doesn't deserve to fight Silva atm. He has a few fighters ahead of him.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ryan1522 said:


> Damone,
> 
> You used to be the man of this forum 5 years ago. When I first started on here I remember loving to read your posts.
> 
> ...


This



Walker said:


> Sadly- this.​


and this...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> I don't see Stann fighting better than a guy like Vitor against Silva.


Really? even though Travis lutter, Patrick Cote, Thales Leites, Demian Maia, Nate Marquardt,Chael Sonnen and Dan Henderson all did better than Belfort standing with Silva.... maybe look again? 



> But GSP at 170, A silva at 185, JBJ at 205 and Faber are all unbeatable at this point.


You got this one right on the button and don't even know it. Yes all of those guys you name are just as unbeatable as Urijah Faber who is *4-3* in his last 7 fights.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Hopefully Andy gets a chance to KO Stann, Okami, Falcao and GSP in his career.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

This is ridiculous. Stann is Cote part 2.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> This is ridiculous. Stann is Cote part 2.


In what sense do you mean??

Stann has been TKOd by Cantwell, Andy would put him out quicksmart. I also don't see a freak injury happening in the fight.


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

Never say never, anything is possible in MMA. However, the only way I see Stann beating Silva is if he brings a gun.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Damone said:


> Think about it, Brian Stann is a marine, who has seen his fair share of combat. His body punching is sickeningly awesome, and he destroyed Leben worse than Anderson did. Also, he destroyed a better version of Chris Leben.
> 
> Stann is way bigger, and has a nice ground game. He wouldn't be intimidated by Silva's antics, and hits way harder than guys like Forrest, Franklin, Belfort and Marquardt.
> 
> ...



I remember when the forum loved you and HATEEEDDD me. Remember how much we used to get into it???
Well they still dont like me. But certainly dont find much to love about you.


Stann to beat Silva??

You MUST have started to smoke crack.

Still dont like yah Damone. Never will...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I have no more arguments to make, ...I just love watching the only man who will ever make Chris Leben tap to strikes in action.





















Wandy can use whatever excuse he wants for fighting Leben instead of Stann. I don't blame him.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

MRBRESK said:


> In what sense do you mean??
> 
> Stann has been TKOd by Cantwell, Andy would put him out quicksmart. I also don't see a freak injury happening in the fight.


As in they're both fairly slow, untechnical brawlers who get by on their iron chins and KO power. 

But put them against a fast, top level technical striker like Silva and they'll fall apart. This doesn't mean they're not good, they're just not champ material, specially when the champ is Anderson.

And the only reason Cote didn't get KTFO like the rest of Silva's opponents was because he was so tragically far below Silva's level, Silva just toyed with him. It's not because of any brilliance on Cote's part.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Stann is not good enough. Being in the Marin doesnt make you a better fighter. He gets a lot of credit for serving his country of course, but this doesnt make his skillset better.
Anderson is too fast, has too good technique, is better on the ground and far more experienced.
He caught Leben but he needs to proof himself more than that imo.


----------



## MMA specialist (Nov 8, 2010)

my sincerest apologies, but i dont see stann beating P4P champ silva..


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I can easily see some complete underdog being the one to beat Silva.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

I love how everyone thinks its impossible that a power puncher cant Knock out a guy..............its unlikely because he isnt as good as Silva but its still possible Stann could take Silva's head off with one punch.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I can easily see some complete underdog being the one to beat Silva.


Unless his name is Cain Velasquez or Brock or Jones then he's going to be a complete underdog.

I wish I had a nickel for every time I read " I can't see" or "I don't see" on this forum.

Some very poor vision around here.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Unless his name is Cain Velasquez or Brock or Jones then he's going to be a complete underdog.
> 
> I wish I had a nickel for every time I read " I can't see" or "I don't see" on this forum.
> 
> Some very poor vision around here.


Haha!! very true.

Basically, I am old enough to remember Buster Douglas. By far the most shocking sporting moment ever for me. It made me realize that saying "never" about anything is juvenile.


----------



## MMA specialist (Nov 8, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Unless his name is Cain Velasquez or Brock or Jones then he's going to be a complete underdog.


Cain and Brock will never fight Anderson.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Haha!! very true.
> 
> Basically, I am old enough to remember Buster Douglas. By far the most shocking sporting moment ever for me. It made me realize that saying "never" about anything is juvenile.


AHHH... still one of my favorite fights of all time. I taped it and literally wore the tape out. Even though it took a little of the wind out of us Holyfield fans.

Holyfield/Tyson 1 remains the most beautiful boxing match ever.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

PaulHarris could defeat him and Okami can do so too.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

What is the situation with Sonnen now?

When can he fight again and is he likely to get another title shot without having to beat a contender first?

I know Dana said previously that Sonna/Silva II would happen but I have no idea when that was said (whether or not it was before the money laundering scandal)

Although I actually think Silva will come with a different approach to the rematch and win more convincingly you have to rate Sonnen as the most probable person to beat him right now based on how close he was before.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Brian Stann....lol

Silva is way to quick and im not massively impressed with Stann, hes a mid tier fighter imo.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

MMA specialist said:


> Cain and Brock will never fight Anderson.


Geez, you sure? :confused02:

Oldie was just pointing out an example.


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

how about the last person to beat silva....yushin okami????


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Haha!! very true.
> 
> Basically, I am old enough to remember Buster Douglas. By far the most shocking sporting moment ever for me. It made me realize that saying "never" about anything is juvenile.


Yea man, I'm kinda old enough to remember that fight too (at least to be aware it happened at the time anyway)

Douglas was something like a 90/1 underdog for that fight yet he ended up knocking out the unbeatable Champ.

Your not wrong when you say such things should teach us to never say never because in any fight game fairy tails can happen.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

In order to beat silva you need 3 things. 

1. First and foremost you have to not be intimidated. a vast majority of the fighters that fought silva were extremely intimidated by silva and were afraid to engage. Sonnon was not the least bit afraid of him and he literaly went out there and came after him. Even though he doesnt have the most impressive stand up by far he put silva on his ass. 

2. You need to have great wrestling. I have always thought that wrestling is the way to beat silva. If you look at the travis lutter sonnon and henderson fight. they were able to do well because of their wrestling. 

3. you need to have good submission defense. Even though Silva's weakness is probably wrestling he is very dangerous off his back. Lutter an Sonnon were doing good but got stopped because they got caught in submissions. 

Stann would not be afraid of silva. He has good wrestling but idk if it is good enough. Also IDK about his sub defense. I dont think he could win right now but maybe in a year or so.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't feel like I've seen enough of Stann at MW to make an educated guess at that fight. My gut says that Anderson is the best striker I've ever seen and will continue to tool guys on the feet until he retires. That all being said I definitely subscribe to the "don't count ANY fighter out" bandwagon. I've seen Matt Serra knock GSP the eff out - I don't think anyone is untouchable. 

I believe Anderson is in the top 3 P4P fighters alive and to me that means a heck of a lot.


----------



## ArcherCC (Dec 12, 2010)

You gotta be shittin me, people think Stann will beat Silva? Come on, use your brains, Stann's best win is Chris Freaking Leben, I love Leben but come on when that is your BEST win, ya need ya know about 5 more GOOD wins before you can even think about competing at Silva's level.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

ArcherCC said:


> You gotta be shittin me, people think Stann will beat Silva? Come on, use your brains, Stann's best win is Chris Freaking Leben, I love Leben but come on when that is your BEST win, ya need ya know about 5 more GOOD wins before you can even think about competing at Silva's level.


u summed up what I feel, and let me add this in, after 5 good wins he'd be hyped up to fight silva and still lose. (unless those 5 fights took so long he fought a silva that was 40, and then maybe)

As someone said, time and dulled reflexes will beat silva


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Here's the problem with Stann. Anybody who has power can take out any fighter or human being for that matter on a given day. Tell me you'd put down $1k on Brian Stann then I'll say this guy is sticking to his guns. Otherwise it's all speculation like which stock is gonna be the next one to blow up. Everybody has a chance to beat someone on any given day. 

Brian won't be relying on skills rather than pure raw strength. That's not martial arts. The cutting is getting ridiculous now. Look at Leben he looked helluve small against Stann. Then JBJ vs Shogun. Strength is becoming a major factor again because everybody is learning the techniques now. Another good example is BJ vs Fitch. Are you telling me that Fitch has half the credentials or BJJ skills of Penn, same with JBJ and Shogun, etc...etc. Stann couldn't hang in his own weight class at 205 so he was FORCED to cut down to 185. Is it cheating no, it's just his only option if he wants to make anything of his career. It's like a Varsity player going down to JV so he can become #1. I know I'm going to get backlash with Anderson Silva now. Guess what he fought from WW, MW, LHW. So what? He doesn't win on pure raw power, but rather efficient striking. 
Big difference.

If you can't see then either you are blind or you don't train. I train with NOOBIE BJJ guys and they're 200+ while I'm at 150. I submit em, but after some serious struggling.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

For those mentioning Falcao as a possible vanquisher of Silva....

He needs to re-appear first of all ! Calls off his fight with Sakara due to an unspecified injury and hasn't been heard from since. No details on the injury, no time scale in which he'll be out for, with the 'injury' occurring not long after he's been in some apparent trouble with the law.

The dude isn't even on the MW map right now, and is possibly too mental to go 6 months without getting himself into trouble with UFC or the fuzz !


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

People are ridiculous with the "Oh, Stann lost to Cantwell, he can't possibly beat Silva!"

Stann was a rookie, and that was about 3 freakin' years ago. What was Jon Jones doing during that time period? Oh yeah, beating Gusmao in a 3 round borefest. Look at Jones now.

Stann lost to a much larger Sozynski, but Soz has better wrestling than Silva, and UFC jitters plagued the All American Marine in that fight.

Phil Davis had trouble with Brian Stann, and Phil Davis looks to be the guy who will beat Jon Jones. Davis is a huge LHW. Stann gave him shitfits in there.

Nobody has traded body shots with Silva. That will be the key. Stann destroyed Leben with body shots. Leben, the same guy who beat Akiyama and Simpson back-to-back.

People are mentally defeated when they step in there against Anderson. Only one who wasn't was Chael, and Chael gave him trouble. Stann has better sub defense, and better striking. Look at what Chael did to Anderson standing.

Also, lol @ Anderson beating a weak hearted Vitor. Same Belfort who had trouble with Matsui.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Damone said:


> People are ridiculous with the "Oh, Stann lost to Cantwell, he can't possibly beat Silva!"
> 
> Stann was a rookie, and that was about 3 freakin' years ago. What was Jon Jones doing during that time period? Oh yeah, beating Gusmao in a 3 round borefest. Look at Jones now.
> 
> ...




I'd just like to add that Stann is still training with Jones, I would imagine he's improving. He's either getting very good at dealing with superior long range striking or he's receiving drain bammage in his headal area.

Other than that all this awesome post needs is an *AMEN!* and a sig by limba:thumb02:


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

Damone said:


> People are ridiculous with the "Oh, Stann lost to Cantwell, he can't possibly beat Silva!"
> 
> Stann was a rookie, and that was about 3 freakin' years ago. What was Jon Jones doing during that time period? Oh yeah, beating Gusmao in a 3 round borefest. Look at Jones now.
> 
> ...


:sarcastic12:

Easy for you to sit behind your computer screen and say Vitor Belfort has no heart. He would kick your ass.


----------



## ballers101 (Aug 6, 2010)

Damone said:


> People are ridiculous with the "Oh, Stann lost to Cantwell, he can't possibly beat Silva!"
> 
> Stann was a rookie, and that was about 3 freakin' years ago. What was Jon Jones doing during that time period? Oh yeah, beating Gusmao in a 3 round borefest. Look at Jones now.
> 
> ...


Really? The same Vitor that has never been knocked out cold before in his career. He got TKO'ed twice by Couture but never actually knocked out, call him weak hearted, really? Tough ass dude who only got knocked out by only Anderson. And I hate how people talk about what Chael did standing up like seriously, he made Anderson slip once, WOW. It wasn't like Anderson was rocked or anything like that, he was still fine and had Chael decided to continue and stand-up he would have gotten his ass handed.

I love how people think Chael has horrible submission defense but look in the past 4 years who he has gotten subbed by. Paulo Filho, who is a very strong BJJ practioner and also Chael Sonnen had a rematch in that fight where he actually won. Damian Maia, one of the best BJJ practioners in MMA. And finally Anderson Silva. I love how people love to bring down Anderson's submission offense because he subbed Chael Sonnen. Seriously, Anderson still subbed Travis Lutter a respect black belt BJJ practioner as well as Dan Henderson a guy who has only been subbed twice in his career (once to Anderson and the other to Lil Nog). Don't diss Anderson's submissions, there are some of the best in the MW division and whether you like it or not. If Brian Stann fights Anderson he's going to get his ass kicked, I don't know what crazy world you guys have been living in. Either he gets subbed or gets KO in the first 3 minutes of the fight just like Belfort does, end of story.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Damone said:


> People are ridiculous with the "Oh, Stann lost to Cantwell, he can't possibly beat Silva!"
> 
> Stann was a rookie, and that was about 3 freakin' years ago. What was Jon Jones doing during that time period? Oh yeah, beating Gusmao in a 3 round borefest. Look at Jones now.
> 
> ...


I feel like your evil twin brother hacked you mmaforum password and is now using mma math to poorly back up a guy who has a one in a hundred chance of beating Silva. And then your evil brother has the audacity to dismiss Anderson's out-of-this-world kick as a victory over a "weak-hearted Vitor"...

Seriously, what the hell is going on?


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

lol, funny troll thread...

also funny, ppl who believe wrestlers with good sub defense is enough to beat AS, that shit makes me laugh everytime, something the keyboard warriors should learn is that having good sub defense doesnt mean its impossible to get subbed in a 25 min fight:thumbsup:


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Stann would get absolutely murked. Who cares what he did to Leben it's freakin Leben. Leben is one of the worst most un-technical striker's in MMA where as on the flipside the Spider is probably the best. Spider's not going to sit in the pocket and let Stann tee off on him, he's going to measure the range, dart in and out, move his head and pick Stann apart with his insane combinations. Stann wouldn't even be able to hit Anderson. If he somehow got hold of Anderson which is a big if, Anderson would either sub him or jump back to his feet.

This is a waste of a Spider fight. It would be Spider-Leben 2.0.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I love you guys you’re so funny. Clearly I side with the trolls here, Because I like who I like because I like them. I support them because I want them to win not because I *pretend* to be some expert that knows who will win.

Sookoojo said it best:

BUSTER DOUGLAS

Maybe that doesn’t register with y’all so I’ll try to put in a way you’ll understand

MATT SERRA
BIGFOOT SILVA
Daiju Takase
YOU DON’T KNOW SHIT

Anybody, that’s A-N-Y-B-O-D-Y that Joe silva thinks is good enough to step in that cage is GOOD ENOUGH TO STEP IN THAT CAGE. They’re good enough to **** another human if given the slightest opening.

You (you know who you are kiddies) turn your nose up at MMATH in one thread then use it to make your point in another and it’s always the same few points. Either so and so is a p4p great or a can. If they aren’t goats they’re a waste of air. Or my favorite, that you know exactly where they are in the pecking order and who they are ready to fight.
They’re all human. Highly trained humans capable of over reaching all expectations one day and falling flat on their ass the next.
This idea that Silva can’t be beat or that it will take some MMA GOD to do it is ******* hilarious and makes me wonder why in the heck I’m not red.

For those with short attention spans let me summarize : YOU DON’T KNOW ****.

That is all. 

Carry on.

almost forgot the


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Damone said:


> People are ridiculous with the "Oh, Stann lost to Cantwell, he can't possibly beat Silva!"
> 
> Stann was a rookie, and that was about 3 freakin' years ago. What was Jon Jones doing during that time period? Oh yeah, beating Gusmao in a 3 round borefest. Look at Jones now.
> 
> ...




I FIGURED IT OUT!!

You fell down some brick stairs and hit every step head first on your way down.!!

So now you are this..... ^^^^^^^


----------



## Alex_DeLarge_V2 (Mar 10, 2011)

Emerson....


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Depends on how much longer he fights and if he starts to lose his ways then who knows who could beat him.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge_V2 said:


> Emerson....


i thought he was deemed too good and is no longer allowed to fight in the UFC.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge_V2 said:


> Emerson....


Welcome back?

Is V2 volume 2 of Alex DeLarge?

Haven't seen you post on here in a while.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

The only man who will beat silva is the man who will face him 3 fights from now. The reason why he wins is because of age.


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

This guy is tailor-made to defeat AS. Huuuuge reach advantage:


----------

